# Cat that plays fetch



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Pebbles (the newish cat in the apartment) plays fetch! I had to share becasue its so funny and unique. We can throw toys and she'll chase them and bring them back!! I swear she thinks shes a dog. she also comes to a call we make like a puring noise kind of but higher pitched and she'll make the same noise if she cant find anyone. Shes crazy!! Well thats my animal mischief news. haha


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

My rats name is Pebbles. Just thought I should throw that in...


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL my cat Boo does this with sponges and my dog's toys.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

My cat Chloe (r.i.p) thought she was a dog as well, she would do the same thing but with this sweater that had shrunk. I swear she thought it was her baby or something lol.


----------



## Ember (Apr 19, 2009)

My kitten does that sometimes with this little jingly kitty balls. Other times he carries it off, but occasionally he'll just keep on bringing it back until I can't take it any longer XD

Or with my beanie babies.


----------



## Rattielle (Nov 22, 2009)

My cat Cielo plays fetch. ;D


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Its so funny when they do things that remind you of dogs.

Today I swear Pebbles should be enrolled in a circus. She stood on her back legs with her paws up and hoped 2 times. Ive never seen anything like it, shes something else. lol


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

My cat did a flip once! I'm not even lying... my mom doesn't really believe me haha but me and my brother were witnesses! She seriously did a flip in the air trying to catch a fly. Not even kidding haha. It was really funny. She always tried to catch bugs, and rodents but she never succeeded, (she was kind of retarded haha) she also tried to befriend other animals, like racoons and skunks. But things didn't go well with the skunk... she stunk so bad, for so long. She was such a funny animal. She also chased the shadow of her tail at times. And when she escaped from the house, when she was an inside cat, she would run to the side yard and just roll around in the dirt. That's the only thing she ever wanted to do. Hahaha I miss that animal. r.i.p


----------



## heatherrrrrrrrrR (Jan 7, 2010)

our youngest cat plays fetch all the time with his toy rats, he will play for hours on end and keep bringing it back.

i thought this was so funny when our 2nd youngest cat did this before we brought binkie home i was trying to go to sleep and he kept bringing me his toy for like 20 minutes, now since hes an older brother hes to old for childish games. ;D


----------

